# Έλα 'δώ και έλα δω



## Alexandra (May 11, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη δέχεται ως σωστό και τον τύπο "δω" ή τον απορρίπτει ως λανθασμένο και δέχεται ως μόνο σωστό το 'δώ. Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι, στην παλιά έκδοση που έχω εγώ, δεν το αναφέρει καν. Αντίθετα, το λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη δεν αναφέρει το 'δώ, αλλά μόνο το δω.*
εδώ* [eδó] & (προφ.) *δω* [δó], συχνά όταν η προηγούμενη λέξη τελειώνει σε [a, o, e]
_Φέρ' το δω γρήγορα. Aν έχεις χρόνο, πέρνα κι από δω,_ από εμάς_._ _Φύγε από δω!_

​
Ανεξαρτήτως του αν τα δύο λεξικά προκρίνουν το 'δώ ή το δω, προφανώς είναι λανθασμένη η επιλογή του συνδυασμού των δύο τύπων, δηλαδή "δώ", με τόνο αλλά χωρίς απόστροφο.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2012)

ΛΝΕΓ (2012)
*δω *(να/θα) ρ. -> βλέπω
*'δώ* επίρρ. -> εδώ


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2012)

Εννοείς ότι ο Μπαμπ. θεωρεί αποκλειστικά σωστή την εκδοχή 'δώ και απορρίπτει την άλλη ως λανθασμένη;


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2012)

Μία εκδοχή δίνει για το _'δώ_, χωρίς να το σχολιάζει. Το _δω _είναι μόνον τύπος τού _βλέπω _κατά ΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2012)

Το καταλαβαίνω. Όπως είναι πιο "σωστό" να γράφουμε "Σ' το είπα", αλλά στην πράξη είναι εντελώς καθιερωμένο και το "Στο είπα".

Ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι όταν κάποιος επιμελητής υποτιτλισμού έχει επιλέξει το _'δώ,_ δεν επιτρέπεται να χαρακτηρίζει το _δω _ως spelling mistake. Δεν ονομάζεται spelling mistake κάτι που υπάρχει σε ένα από τα πιο έγκυρα λεξικά χωρίς τον χαρακτηρισμό "εσφαλμ." Μπορεί να είναι επιλογή του, αλλά η επιλογή του άλλου δεν είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος. 

Όσο για μένα, όταν κάνω επιμέλεια υποτίτλων, δέχομαι εξίσου και τις δύο εκδοχές και δεν αλλάζω τίποτα.


----------



## bernardina (May 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Όσο για μένα, όταν κάνω επιμέλεια υποτίτλων, δέχομαι εξίσου και τις δύο εκδοχές και δεν αλλάζω τίποτα.



Αα, ώστε εσένα βρίζω κατσαδιάζω μαλώνω σχολιάζω όταν το βλέπω χωρίς απόστροφο στους υπότιτλους ε; :twit:

Πέρα από την πλάκα, τώρα, δυστυχώς εγώ χρησιμοποιώ ένα υβρίδιο (που προφανώς είναι λάθος). Με απόστροφο αλλά χωρίς τόνο... ('δω) :s


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2012)

Οι υπότιτλοι που επιμελούμαι δεν εμφανίζονται στη δημόσια τηλεόραση, αλλά σε συνδρομητικό κανάλι και, ελάχιστοι, σε DVD. 

Πέραν της πλάκας, όμως, μόνο οι δύο εκδοχές στέκουν: '_δώ _και _δω _(αν δεχόμαστε την πλήρη απλοποίηση που ισχύει σε πολλές λέξεις στη δημοτική). Δεν στέκει ούτε το _δώ _ούτε το 'δω.

Εγώ είδα και το εξής: μεταφραστής που έγραφε _δώ_ έγραφε συγχρόνως _κει. _Δηλαδή "από δώ" και "από κει". Ε, αυτό είναι διχασμός προσωπικότητας.


----------



## bernardina (May 11, 2012)

Οκέι, άρα έκανα μισό λάθος (κι εγώ _κει _γράφω  )

Και, τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, δεν μπορώ καν να θυμηθώ αν οι δικοί μου επιμελητές και διορθωτές τ' αφήνουν ή τα διορθώνουν.
Μπορεί να φαίνεται ασήμαντο εκ πρώτης όψεως, αλλά από σήμερα θα γράφω τα σωστά... (δε λέω ποια :inno: ) 'Φχαριστώ, Άλεξ!


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ένα νήμα σαν κι αυτό δεν μπορεί να μην έχει μια παραπομπή σε τούτο εδώ. (Α ναι, αν προβληματίζεται κανείς, γράφει ένα ολόκληρο «εδώ».)


----------



## bernardina (May 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> (... αν προβληματίζεται κανείς, γράφει ένα ολόκληρο «εδώ».)


Αυτό πάλι με ζορίζει. Όπως δεν μπορώ να βλέπω "για εσάς" "για εμάς" "έχεις δίκαιο" (καινούργιο φρούτο αυτό, λες και το -αι- κάνει πιο δίκαιο το δίκιο σου...) δεν μπορώ να βλέπω και φράσεις του τύπου "ήρθαν κατά εδώ" "πήγαν κατά εκεί" κλπ, ειδικά αν ο λόγος είναι άμεσος, απλός, λαϊκός. Άρα, από 'δώ κι εμπρός (ουχί από δω και μπρος  ) θα γράφω_ έλα 'δώ, πήγαινε πιο 'κεί._ (Και κοίτα που μου τα υπογραμμίζει ο καταραμένος. Γκρρ! :curse: )


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2012)

Να μην ξεχνάς τα _καταδώ_, _κατακεί_. Αυτά θα επικρατήσουν στο τέλος.


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2012)

...
Όταν θέλω γω να δώσω στο γραφτό χρώμα προφορικό, το προτιμώ το «δω». 
Μα και το «'δώ» σαν δω, μου φαίνεται σωστό, στέλνω την Αλλαξώ να πάει στο καλό. 
Το «δώ» ή το «'δω» αν δω, ζόρι κακό τραβώ, το πνίγω στο γιαλό, στον πάτο να το ιδώ.

Πάντως, για να πω την αμαρτία μου, αυτό το «'δώ», παρότι γραμματικά σωστό, πολύ βαρύ το θωρώ, σαν τη λατέρνα στολισμένο για μια λεξούλα τόση δα που δείχνει κάτι γρήγορο στον προφορικό λόγο, και συντομευμένο μάλιστα. 
Μόνο υπογεγραμμένη χωράει ακόμα, κι αν την είχαμε ακόμα (μπρρρ...) και γραφόταν εύκολα με το πληκτρολόγιο - κι ας μην τη χρειαζόταν - απίθανο δεν το θωρώ να το βλέπαμε και έτσι.  Έχει το άτιμο το ωμέγα με την υπογεγραμμένη κάτι για πολλούς ελκυστικό. 



bernardina said:


> [...] 'Φχαριστώ, Άλεξ!



Νικελομοιούμαι: Μια ευχαριστία σαν κι αυτή, δεν μπορεί να μην έχει παραπομπή σε τούτο δω το νήμα και στο ΛΚΝ. :) 

Παρέμπ, Μπέρνι, ξέρεις τι αξία έχει ο χώρος που πιάνει μια απόστροφος στους υπότιτλους; Μπορεί να μας φαίνεται ένα τοσοδούλι σημαδάκι, αλλά μετράει κανονικά σαν γράμμα σε πολλά λογισμικά υποτιτλισμού, τουλάχιστον σε όσα μετράνε αυστηρά αριθμό χαρακτήρων και δεν παίζουν με proportional. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που μπορεί να χαντακώσει την καλύτερη απόδοση που σκέφτηκε ποτέ ο νους του ανθρώπου (έτσι σου φαίνεται εκείνη την ώρα :-\) επειδή δεν χωράει, ακριβώς λόγω της αποστρόφου. Δεν θα την παραλείψω βέβαια εκεί που χρειάζεται, αλλά είναι κρίμα μέγα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να μην ξεχνάς τα _καταδώ_, _κατακεί_. Αυτά θα επικρατήσουν στο τέλος.



Παραδώ, παρακεί, παραπέρα, παραπάνω, παρακάτω, παραδίπλα, αποδώ, αποκεί, αποπέρα, αποκάτω, αποπάνω, αποδίπλα, καταδώ, κατακεί, καταπέρα, καταπάνω.

Μερικά ήδη υπάρχουν, άλλα απλώς λέγονται. Προσωπικά προφέρω μονολεκτικά όλα τα _παραπάνω_. Μάλιστα τα αποπάνω, αποκάτω και αποδίπλα χρησιμοποιούνται κι από άλλους, σαν προσδιοριστικά γειτόνων (_οι αποκάτω μας μόλις μετακόμισαν // ο αποδίπλα κάνει θόρυβο // η αποκάτω τινάζει τα χαλιά_).


----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μπορεί να φαίνεται ασήμαντο εκ πρώτης όψεως, αλλά από σήμερα θα γράφω τα σωστά...


 Φχαριστώ, Δαεμάνε!


----------

